

The Disadvantages of an Elite Education (2008) - niggler
http://theamericanscholar.org/the-disadvantages-of-an-elite-education/#

======
tokenadult
Thread with 80 comments from when this 2008 essay was first posted:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=224861>

(There have been other postings of this essay to Hacker News with other
lengthy discussion threads.)

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=Disadvanta...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=Disadvantages+Elite+Education)

